# what depth finder to buy



## puppy (Aug 31, 2011)

have around 1000 to spend which would be best for erie


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Best bang for your buck, in my opinion, Lowrance HDS7 Gen2 Touch with 83/200 primary transducer and LSS2 StructureScan transducer combo (000-10778-001). Add a Navionics HotMaps Platinum chip (HMPT-E6).


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I second that, just make sure to register your Navionics chip and refresh the data to get the latest upto date data out there. You get 1 year free on freshest data with the new chip purchase.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Where is best price now for the HDS7. I have HDS 5 with maps at dash and like it. I also have Garmin 50DV at stern and move to bow with maps, like it as well. 

I can buy a Garmin 73DV with transducer and Lake Vu maps for $424 any input on that unit would be appreciated. I can return within 60 days for full credit of my Visa


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Pm sent


----------

